# Sherlock on PBS May 6th!Discuss Here! Please Hide Spoilers



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Just a little reminder for all of those who have been waiting for the 2nd season to show in the U.S. ... tomorrow night the first of the 3 episodes should be premiering on your local PBS station! Details can be found here!

To discuss the actual shows, please the spoiler tags!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

p.s I believe they are running a marathon of the first season on PBS today.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Our local PBS is showing the 3 shows from the first season tomorrow, before the new one airs.  I've got the DVR set to record them so my husband can watch & see what he thinks - I loved it, don't know if he will or not.  But I'm very excited about season 2 starting tomorrow night!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Our local PBS did not show the first season.
Now the cover of the local newpaper's TV guide has it displayed.
Great we wanted to watch the first season.
Now they WANT us to watch the second.
Screwballs.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't think you need to have watched the 1st to get and enjoy the 2nd. Like most Sherlock mysteries, they kind of stand on their own.
All you need know is that, it is present day and the two are roommates. The PBS site does have long clips of the episodes, so maybe if you watch the first, it will show you how they establish their relationship...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Our local PBS did not show the first season.
> Now the cover of the local newpaper's TV guide has it displayed.
> Great we wanted to watch the first season.
> Now they WANT us to watch the second.
> Screwballs.


Were there only three episodes in the first season? There are three episodes of season 1 available on Netflix for instant streaming....

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep - only 3.  Hmm, if they're on Netflix I guess I don't really need to record them....


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

All I'll say is you have a real treat in store. Series 2 is every bit as good as the first one. 

All three are good, but a Scandal in Belgravia (the first one of season 2) is superb.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Yep - only 3. Hmm, if they're on Netflix I guess I don't really need to record them....


http://movies.netflix.com/WiMovie/Sherlock/70202589?trkid=2361637

They're also on Amazon Instant Video but not for free...

I'm going to record the new episodes....

Betsy


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

I loved the Season 2 even more than the Season 1, but of all 3 episodes, "_The Hounds of Baskerville_" was my favorite. It was scary, and beautifully shot. As always, I prefer to watch it with subtitles because I'd hate to miss any of the dialog!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

williammeikle said:


> All I'll say is you have a real treat in store. Series 2 is every bit as good as the first one.
> 
> All three are good, but a Scandal in Belgravia (the first one of season 2) is superb.


Totally seconded. All three season 2 episodes are excellent, but _A Scandal in Belgravia_ reaches a bit above that.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Yay.  Over a year of waiting and its here. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh, I had completely forgotten about this....  Crap.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

OMG, it was fantastic.  I loved it.  So worth the wait.  And I cannot wait for episode two - The Hound of the Baskervilles!


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Having seen season 2 already, I can't wait for season 3.

Of course the problem is that the two main stars seem rather in high demand at the moment.  Off being involved in blockbusters liek The Hobbit and Star Trek 2....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I read a lot about there being nudity in the first episode. My daughter said they wouldn't show nudity on PBS, but they have in the past. Yes or no? I didn't let my grandson watch it because of that.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

It was only implied no vital parts were shown.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> It was only implied no vital parts were shown.


Okay, we'll watch the rerun.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm so envious of you guys for getting to watch season two ahead of me. I can't get our local PBS station (darned black box converter has never worked right), so I'll have to wait for this season to come to NetFlix. Grrr....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Dara England said:


> I'm so envious of you guys for getting to watch season two ahead of me. I can't get our local PBS station (darned black box converter has never worked right), so I'll have to wait for this season to come to NetFlix. Grrr....


dara, try www.pbs.org and see if the episodes are there for on-line viewing on your computer.

edited to add: I just checked the website and yes Scandal in Belgravia is available to watch


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I kind of wish the show would be own BBCAmerica.  I have this feeling it might get to us faster.  Still, it's ON, is the point, and it was excellent.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

Dara England said:


> I'm so envious of you guys for getting to watch season two ahead of me. I can't get our local PBS station (darned black box converter has never worked right), so I'll have to wait for this season to come to NetFlix. Grrr....


pbs.org should have it online, you just have to wait until Monday night to watch it (which is better than the forever it will take to get on Netflix)

Also, I covet Benedict Cumberbatch's curls. I know I shouldn't, but I do.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

I love, love, *love* this series! I think I enjoyed the second season even more than the first, which is saying something.

We have both sets of DVDs, and in fact we plan to re-watch an episode this evening.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just watched it on pbs.org. Very, very, very clever. Of course, I knew that


Spoiler



Irene Adler wasn't dead, both times.


 What I love about this show is how they take the original stories and update them so they are still completely believable.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just watched it on pbs.org. Very, very, very clever. Of course, I knew that
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Wait! What do you mean by


Spoiler



both times? I got that she did die the 2nd time, that it was just a little fantasy on Sherlocks part that he could have saved her?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> Wait! What do you mean by
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I don't think so. If I remember my Holmes correctly,


Spoiler



Adler goes back to the U.S. in the end.


 But I could be wrong. I think I'm going to be reading some Sherlock this week.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> Wait! What do you mean by
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



No. . . . Sherlock fantasizing doesn't make sense to me. I think he was there. And did save her. And knows that Watson told him a bit of a fib.



Agree with Gertie. . . .based on the original Canon. . . . . .


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok, glad I did not erase it, I will re-watch the end.


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

I was very dubious when my fiancee suggested we watch "Sherlock", but I am pleased to report that all my doubts were misplaced. The show is an excellent retelling of the Holmes mythos for the 21st century, and manages to be true to the original stories without slavishly following them word for word. (The fact that Dr. Watson becomes a blogger is a nice touch.)

Though I was darkly amused that in the original 19th century stories, Dr. Watson was a wounded veteran of the war in Afghanistan, but reimagined for the 21st century...he was a wounded veteran of the war in Afghanistan. History, it seems, does indeed go around in circles.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

jonathanmoeller said:


> I was very dubious when my fiancee suggested we watch "Sherlock", but I am pleased to report that all my doubts were misplaced. The show is an excellent retelling of the Holmes mythos for the 21st century, and manages to be true to the original stories without slavishly following them word for word. (The fact that Dr. Watson becomes a blogger is a nice touch.)
> 
> Though I was darkly amused that in the original 19th century stories, Dr. Watson was a wounded veteran of the war in Afghanistan, but reimagined for the 21st century...he was a wounded veteran of the war in Afghanistan. History, it seems, does indeed go around in circles.


I saw an interview with the creators of the series. They said it was the realisation that Watson as an army doctor wounded in Afghanistan was just as likely a scenario in the 21st century as in the original was what inspired them to this project (they're both huge Conan Doyle fans).

I love the way they have so much of the feeling of the original stories while being thoughtfully updated.


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

> I saw an interview with the creators of the series. They said it was the realisation that Watson as an army doctor wounded in Afghanistan was just as likely a scenario in the 21st century as in the original was what inspired them to this project (they're both huge Conan Doyle fans).


I just got a comment from an Afghan war vet on my "Sherlock" blog post saying that Watson was his favorite character, since it shows a veteran who made a place for himself after getting home.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I really need to read some Holmes.  I've got a nice omnibus Kindle edition I picked up from Amazon back in 2008 for a whopping 80 cents, but just never have read it - which is crazy since mysteries/thrillers make up the bulk of my reading these days.  This is making me want to crack it open, though.  Love this series - I recorded the first season when PBS ran them Sunday afternoon and moved them over to the hard drive - will try to get my husband to watch them (and re-watch them myself).


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just watched _A Study in Pink_ for about the fourth time. Love it! I had to hold myself back from watching the next episode so I have something to look forward to.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Just watched the first two episodes of the new season on the PBS website and can't wait to see the next one!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Dara England said:


> Just watched the first two episodes of the new season on the PBS website and can't wait to see the next one!


The second ep is up? Arrghhh, can't watch it until late tonight or sometime tomorrow. Just finished rewatching the first season yesterday. I was hoping to only watch one a week, but I couldn't hold back.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I also love the series. It is magnificently realized. Incidentally, I didn't think


Spoiler



Irene Adler survived the second time. My take on it was that it was Sherlock's fantasy that he saved her. I don't think the fact that she might not die in Doyle's originals means she can't die in the new version.


 These are not very faithful adaptations. I think if Sherlock had gone off to Pakistan for a mission, Watson would have known about it. Certainly Mycroft would have known about it.

Did anyone ever see Billy Wilder's beautiful and moving "The Private Life of Sherlock Holmes?" There was an Irene Adler type character in it also... When the current update series is over, check out Wilder's great film.

Amazon has it for streaming.



And the DVD.


----------



## JBool56 (Feb 22, 2012)

I too thought season 2 was better than season 1 - but here's the spolier of all spoliers - _they don't even start shooting series 3 till next year!_


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

JBool56 said:


> I too thought season 2 was better than season 1 - but here's the spolier of all spoliers - _they don't even start shooting series 3 till next year!_


I'm still trying to find the time to watch the second episode. Maybe tonight.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

DYB said:


> Did anyone ever see Billy Wilder's beautiful and moving "The Private Life of Sherlock Holmes?" There was an Irene Adler type character in it also... When the current update series is over, check out Wilder's great film.


I love that film! I also like rather campy _Sherlock Holmes: Incident at Victoria Falls_ where Holmes is played by Christopher Lee (can you imagine?). It has nothing to do with books but it is so much fun and so pretty to look at.
http://www.amazon.com/Sherlock-Holmes-Incident-Victoria-Falls/dp/B000IU37WK/ref=sr_1_3?s=movies-tv&ie=UTF8&qid=1337371337&sr=1-3


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

anguabell said:


> I love that film! I also like rather campy _Sherlock Holmes: Incident at Victoria Falls_ where Holmes is played by Christopher Lee (can you imagine?). It has nothing to do with books but it is so much fun and so pretty to look at.
> http://www.amazon.com/Sherlock-Holmes-Incident-Victoria-Falls/dp/B000IU37WK/ref=sr_1_3?s=movies-tv&ie=UTF8&qid=1337371337&sr=1-3


I'll have to check this one out. Christopher Lee, of course, plays Mycroft in "The Private Life of Sherlock Holmes."


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So. . . ah. . . .when will the third season be out?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> So. . . ah. . . .when will the third season be out?


2014


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That's depressing.


----------



## JBool56 (Feb 22, 2012)

It is. And the fact they only do 3 eps at a time. If they carry on this way it'll be another 21 years before they've made 26 eps!

Guardian newspaper did a live chat with Moffat and Gatiss yesterday - but *BEWARE - LINK CONTAINS SPOILERS 
*
http://bit.ly/LulFMa


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Loved the first and third episodes, but was not as impressed with the second one as I had hoped.  I am sad that it's over already!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

My take is the first episode was very good, the other two left a lot to be desired (especially the second).

Mike


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

telracs said:


> 2014


Ouch. That's going to be hard to wait for. 



balaspa said:


> Loved the first and third episodes, but was not as impressed with the second one as I had hoped. I am sad that it's over already!


Although I liked the Baskerville episode, I confess it's the first time I've found myself wishing they'd stuck more closely to the original.


Spoiler



I was really looking for a more spooky atmosphere for that one and I think they should've found a way to include Baskerville Hall.





DYB said:


> Incidentally, I didn't think
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


But surely they wouldn't have changed something as big as that from one of his greatest cases, would they? Also, Sherlock isn't ever shown fantasizing about his other cases, so this looked to me more like a memory. But maybe we aren't meant to know. Maybe they wanted to leave it open to interpretation.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Dara England said:


> Although I liked the Baskerville episode, I confess it's the first time I've found myself wishing they'd stuck more closely to the original.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


They didn't specifically say so, but I got the impression that's where the guy lived. . . . .


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Just finished the third... and have some mixed feelings... I really like the actors but I think they sacrifice story for style and it just gets a bit confusing. Still, like the rest of you I will be awaiting the new episodes to find out


Spoiler



how they heck he survived and if Moriarity is really dead, which I doubt..


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Spoiler



Well, Moriarty took a shot to the head. So I think that's pretty clear.

As to Holmes. . . . . well, you remember when he went to the lab he told the girl she 'did count' and that he 'needed her'. And there was the bicyclist who knocked Watson down just when he was out of sight of the front of the building for a moment. He was down for a good few seconds.

So I'm thinking that Holmes used the girl to fake the whole thing -- if he can use make up so that Watson doesn't recognize him, surely he can use makeup so that Watson DOES -- especially when it's exactly what he expects to see. The knock-down gave the extra few seconds needed to make the switch.

Still not sure what he did to catch his _real_ self so he didn't go splat, but he's Holmes, so I'm confident there'd be a way.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Moriarty took a shot to the head. So I think that's pretty clear.


It seems to me it would be a lot easier to


Spoiler



fake a shot to the head then a jump off a building... Sherlock never examined Moriarty... so I don't think it is quite so clear... just saying


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think your interpretation is the right one! That's precisely what I was thinking happened with the end.

I also agree with one of the above posts that they went a little too stylized there towards the end. I actually had no idea what the heck Holmes and Moriarty were talking about on the roof. It was all over the place.

It's interesting that this season ended precisely where the second "Sherlock Holmes" movie left off.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Dara England said:


> But surely they wouldn't have changed something as big as that from one of his greatest cases, would they? Also, Sherlock isn't ever shown fantasizing about his other cases, so this looked to me more like a memory. But maybe we aren't meant to know. Maybe they wanted to leave it open to interpretation.


I think they would absolutely change it! Remember Adler only appeared in that one story and we don't know anything about her or her fate beyond that one story. The filmmakers could make up any fate for her they want because she never reappears in the series again. Also, it's true that Holmes has never fantasized about his other cases, but none of those cases involved a woman like Irene Adler! And hence they wouldn't matter to him as much as she would.


----------



## Tonyshoey (May 23, 2012)

Why am I looking at this thread? I loved this programme, watched the first two episodes of the second series and missed the last one when it was on in the BBC months ago! I still don't know how it ended, I've been skirting around any conversations by sticking my fingers in my ears and shouting "la la la la la!" whenever people say "as it got near the end I..."

One day I'll get to watch it and then I can be the last person on earth to discuss it on twitter.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Were there only three episodes in the first season? There are three episodes of season 1 available on Netflix for instant streaming....
> 
> Betsy


Each season is three episodes. Looking forward avidly to the next one. Cumberbatch is a superb Holmes, and now he's everywhere, in the Tinker Tailor movie, starring in a biopic about Stephen Hawking. Good luck to the guy ... he's a wonderfully talented actor.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I stumbled across this and thought I'd share - it's the personal blog of Dr. John Watson!
http://www.johnwatsonblog.co.uk/

WARNING!! SPOILERS IF YOU HAVEN'T SEEN ALL THE SHOWS.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That is BRILLIANT!  Will have to peruse it with more care. . .bookmarking it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just got to watch _The Hounds of Baskerville_. I can only echo my GS's opinion. Creepy. But then, so was the original. Another very cleverly done episode and more fine performances by Cumberbatch and Freeman.

I really need to reread the books. All I can remember of Dr. Watson is Nigel Bruce's portrayal. I'm loving this Watson and think he may be more like the original.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah. . . . a lot of the movie versions of Watson portray him as not too bright. . . .which isn't the case. . .he knew his stuff. . .but Sherlock was . .  . well, Sherlock.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Have any of you heard about this new series? An American version of a modern day Sherlock with a female Watson?
I might check it out, I like the two leads. Not a lot of favorable comments on you tube though...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll definitely be checking it out. . . but I'm a bit cautious.  I have no problem with a female Watson but I really am NOT a fan of Lucy Liu. . . .I'll try to keep an open mind, though.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sherlock is going to be a hard act to follow. I'll try to keep an open mind and give it a chance, but American writers and producers tend to muck up the original. The British try to be more faithful. 

Do I sound like I'm already judging?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

No, I agree, you said exactly what I've been thinking... 

Somewhere I read (in the many negative comments) that the show House, was also inspired by Sherlock. I never watched the show and did not know that. I may have to watch it now!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> No, I agree, you said exactly what I've been thinking...
> 
> Somewhere I read (in the many negative comments) that the show House, was also inspired by Sherlock. I never watched the show and did not know that. I may have to watch it now!


I watched House a few times, but I really don't care for the show. First, Hugh Laurie as a not-very-lovable curmudgeon just doesn't work for me. Second, Sherlock isn't nasty, mean, or vindictive. House is.

I watch Doc Martin, a BBC dramedy. Doc is definitely a curmudgeon, and maybe not lovable, but definitely endearing. He was once a highly successful London vascular surgeon until he developed an aversion (make that phobia) to blood. Doc Martin insults people right and left but doesn't have a clue that he's being insulting.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I watch Doc Martin, a BBC dramedy. Doc is definitely a curmudgeon, and maybe not lovable, but definitely endearing. He was once a highly successful London vascular surgeon until he developed an aversion (make that phobia) to blood. Doc Martin insults people right and left but doesn't have a clue that he's being insulting.


I have heard about that show... will see if it is ava on Amazon free streaming...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> I have heard about that show... will see if it is ava on Amazon free streaming...


Yes, it is. That's how I first watched it.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I pretty much knew nothing about Sherlock (I really don't pay enough attention to stuff on off-major-networks, and don't watch much ON major networks either), but while I was at my mom's the last two weeks of May, they had recorded the last two of the Season 2 episodes so I watched along while they watched...not realizing they were the last two of Season 2 nor that there were only 3 and so on, just knew that it was Season 2.  But I enjoyed them. So now I'll have to watch Season 1 on Netflix and find the first episode of Season 2 to catch up. At least that's all I'm behind... 

I notice several of you saying y'all liked Season 2 better than Season 1; funny enough, both my mom and stepdad liked 1 better than 2.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Steph H said:


> I pretty much knew nothing about Sherlock (I really don't pay enough attention to stuff on off-major-networks, and don't watch much ON major networks either), but while I was at my mom's the last two weeks of May, they had recorded the last two of the Season 2 episodes so I watched along while they watched...not realizing they were the last two of Season 2 nor that there were only 3 and so on, just knew that it was Season 2. But I enjoyed them. So now I'll have to watch Season 1 on Netflix and find the first episode of Season 2 to catch up. At least that's all I'm behind...
> 
> I notice several of you saying y'all liked Season 2 better than Season 1; funny enough, both my mom and stepdad liked 1 better than 2.


I think the first episode of this season is still available on www.pbs.org. Better hurry, though. They are only available for a very short while.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yes, it is. That's how I first watched it.


Just watched the first two, like it very much.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> Just watched the first two, like it very much.


Oh, I'm glad. I found a few fans on Twitter, too. There are only four seasons available and there has been a fifth season. Hope they make that available soon. I'm watching it for the second time around.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey Gertie, I'd never heard of Doc Martin before, but since I just had the name in mind from seeing you mention it here, I noticed it just now in a DVD-release newsletter - season 5 is out now (today?) on DVD. So streaming should be out soon too, presumably?

And it does look like episode 1 of Season 2 of Sherlock is still on PBS, but it says it's a conclusion of a cliff-hanger from Season 1 ender, so I better hurry up and watch those - or at least the last one - so I can watch that one.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Hey Gertie, I'd never heard of Doc Martin before, but since I just had the name in mind from seeing you mention it here, I noticed it just now in a DVD-release newsletter - season 5 is out now (today?) on DVD. So streaming should be out soon too, presumably?


Thanks so much. I'll watch out for it.



> And it does look like episode 1 of Season 2 of Sherlock is still on PBS, but it says it's a conclusion of a cliff-hanger from Season 1 ender, so I better hurry up and watch those - or at least the last one - so I can watch that one.


Yes, you must watch that Season Ender first. You'll enjoy the way they got out of it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, finally had time to watch the first episode from last season, loved it!  Going to watch the second episode today, I hope.

What a great adaptation to modern times.  Smart & funny.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

See, we told you!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I always believe KB'ers!  It's why I recorded the new season...but had to watch the first season first.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

And KB'ers will always understand _that_ too!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Does anyone else think Watson's shrink is very creepy?  And not very helpful?


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

DYB said:


> Does anyone else think Watson's shrink is very creepy? And not very helpful?


Yes... and very, very suspicious!

Anyway, a bit OT, but on Tuesday the second Sherlock movie (with Robert Downey Jr.) is coming out on DVD. Anyone seen / liked it? I loved the first one.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

anguabell said:


> Anyway, a bit OT, but on Tuesday the second Sherlock movie (with Robert Downey Jr.) is coming out on DVD. Anyone seen / liked it? I loved the first one.


I saw it in theaters and it's a lot of fun, like the first. A lot of people think it's an abomination, but I think both of those films were very entertaining. It covers some of the same ground as the last episode of season 2, but it's so different. In a way it is a great masterclass in reimaginings of classics.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

DYB said:


> I saw it in theaters and it's a lot of fun, like the first. A lot of people think it's an abomination, but I think both of those films were very entertaining. It covers some of the same ground as the last episode of season 2, but it's so different. In a way it is a great masterclass in reimaginings of classics.


Hubby didn't like the first one, he thought it was too weird...he's a classicist.  I liked it a lot. I'm debating trying to have him see the PBS series; I think it's realistic enough and true enough to the original that he would like it.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Katharina said:


> I agree. I prefer Hugh Laurie in funnier roles. I just saw him in "Fortysomething",
> the one season series from 2003 where Benedict Cumberbatch plays his son. I will
> never be able to look at a burqa again without chuckling.


Thanks for the heads up. I just found it on Netflix and put it in my queue, which is getting longer than my TBR.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I liked both the Downy _Holmes_ movies.

We've recently gotten WETA UK which is starting Doc Martin tonight. . .I've set it to record. . . . .


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

T.L. Haddix said:


> The CBS version of Sherlock - gonna try it, don't have high hopes.
> 
> Doc Martin - We love this show! Have seen all but the last season, which I have recorded hit and miss on the DVR. I finally gave up and am waiting, somewhat impatiently, for someone to stream it.
> 
> The second Downey, Jr., movie - I didn't like it as much as the first, but it was still a good movie. I'd recommend it.


Just watched The Wrong Goodbye last night. Now I'll be starting Doc Martin all over again. Hopefully, Season 5 will come on Netflix, soon.

Watching the first episode of Fortysomething, now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Katharina said:


> I agree. I prefer Hugh Laurie in funnier roles. I just saw him in "Fortysomething",
> the one season series from 2003 where Benedict Cumberbatch plays his son. I will
> never be able to look at a burqa again without chuckling.


I wasn't familiar with his work in comedy before House, and thought he was brilliant as a curmudgeon and totally deserved the Emmys.  But then, I don't watch much comedy on a regular basis.

I do love Doc Martin!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

This is the very first skit from Fry and Laurie and still one of my favorites.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Since House, I have seen some of the skits; I just wasn't familiar with his work before that.  As I said, I just don't watch much comedy, preferring drama.

Thanks for the links!  By the way, his Emmy acceptance speeches for his work as House are some of the funniest things I've ever seen.  I think I hurt myself at the first one.  Loved, loved, loved him as House.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Back to Sherlock.

Here's some news about the next season and how Sherlock faked his death. They give us three words. One of the interviewees on the show was


Spoiler



Andrew Scott (Moriarity)


 which tells you something.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/video/2012/aug/25/sherlock-series-three-video

I didn't watch the whole video but got the three words. I think the last one refers to


Spoiler



Sherlock's violin because that's what he did when he disappeared.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I saw a promo on BBC America that showed Sherlock will be shown on there this coming fall.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

anguabell said:


> Anyway, a bit OT, but on Tuesday the second Sherlock movie (with Robert Downey Jr.) is coming out on DVD. Anyone seen / liked it? I loved the first one.


Not bad, but not as good as the first one. The steampunk ethos of the first movie was largely abandoned in #2, and there was an awful lot of choppy cross-editing during the action scenes, which I find fairly irritating. What are movie editors _on_ these days?


----------



## JBool56 (Feb 22, 2012)

They're just beginning to show early 'tease' trailers for the new series here in the UK. May not mean anything, but Irene Adler is included in the montage...


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Tony Richards said:


> Not bad, but not as good as the first one. The steampunk ethos of the first movie was largely abandoned in #2, and there was an awful lot of choppy cross-editing during the action scenes, which I find fairly irritating. What are movie editors _on_ these days?


Hey, I'm an editor and don't blame the editors! Not on feature films, anyway. It's almost always a director's movie, so the editing has to reflect his/her intent. I think the problem "choppy" is exacerbated by the shaky camera work. It's intended to create additional energy and chaos, but all it does for me is make me seasick, and creates nothing but confusion. The editing wasn't the problem.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Season 2 is now on Netflix. I know what I'll be watching tonight.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I saw that last night. I almost stayed up until three watching it......even though I have the dvds

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I saw that last night. I almost stayed up until three watching it......even though I have the dvds
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


But you have to get up and find the DVD. Then you have to open the case, take it out, press the button to open the tray, press it again to close it ... you get the picture.


----------

